# NY (Westchested County)-Two female rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Westchester County NY
*Contact: [email protected]*

Rats for adoption:

















Monique is selling her house and needs to place the rats. They are female, a little over a year old, and have a big cage. Monique says, "I will be willing to buy the food and supplies if someone would foster them. If someone want to adopt them I would certainly give a donation to them and supplies for the rats. One rat is a biter. I bought her from a pet store. They had her in a cage by herself for 4 months! Rats should never be kept alone. I think she just associates humans with food. Her name is Lucy. I also have a brown feeder rat named Carmen. She is sweet and loves to run around the house. She goes back to her cage when she has had enough and she likes my rabbit too."

Posted for Monique by Raquel
*Contact: [email protected]*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NY (Westchester County)-Two female rats for adoption*

Correcting the location in the title to Westchester County (originally misspelled).


----------

